# Is he PB or mix



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

This is Ivan, Fiona's fixed boyfriend.  Her first playmate after her littermates. He belongs to a friend of mine and why I got a GSD instead of anything else. He does not think that he is PB, because he looks different then Fiona. Fiona is German working line. I think his is American. Ivan is the bigger one in the picture with Fiona. What do you think?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks pure. Fiona is a sable? Ivan is a black/tan with a reverse mask.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> He looks pure. Fiona is a sable? Ivan is a black/tan with a reverse mask.


Fiona is a sable. That is exactly what I said about Ivan. I was so proud of myself for recognizing the reverse mask on a dog in person.:wild:


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

He looks purebred to me, but I'm no expert. However, as far as one GSD looking like another, well...you've been on the forum. You should show your friend some of the photos here and just how much variance there is in the breed 

I have a "typical-looking" black and tan that everyone recognizes, but then I also have an older long coated female that people swear is mixed. They don't look much alike, but they are both GSDs.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

He was also worried, because Fiona has great teeth and Ivan looks like he could use braces. Thankfully he rescued Ivan from a family who kept him chained in their yard and did not interact with him. Ca is much more busybody so some neighbors told them treat the dog better or we are calling animal control on you. The family said, fine you take him then. Neighbor gave Ivan to my friend who treats Ivan wonderfully and shows him lots of love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

He looks purebred. He also looks young, like he has a lot of growing & filling out yet to do. It's good your pup has a buddy to run and play and exercise with.


----------

